# Can anyone help me start a new routine?



## dcm91 (May 10, 2011)

I'm trying to find a routine that will work after years of just using premade kits/regimens (like Acne Free, Proactiv, Acne.org), but i'm fairly new to the whole skin care thing. I have a basic understanding of some ingredients and what they do, but thats about it.

My current routine for the past two weeks or so is: In the morning I just rinse my face with warm water, and apply Garnier Moisture Rescue Gel Cream, which is about the only moisturizer i've ever tried that didn't feel gross on my face. P/M: Neutrogena Stress Control Power Cream Wash Acne.org BP Garnier Moisture Rescue Gel Cream Exfoliate about twice a week with a baby brush

I've used Alpha Hydrox 10% Lotion before, but it really just made my face greasy, and Stridex Pads, which dries out my face more than anything.

Skin problems I do have are: Oily t-zone, some acne scarring (brown spots). Flaky skin between my eyebrows and part of my forehead (but it isn't dry). Flaky skin in the crease of my nostrils, which also isn't dry. I also get large very puffy what I think are whiteheads in that area on an almost daily basis. And I can always see white stuff in the pores there, it isn't clogged and squeezes out very easily. Usually one or two cystic zits around my period. Little flesh colored pimples all over my chin that never come to a head. This probably bothers me the most. Pictures of those:













I've asked on other skin care boards before, and the response has pretty much only been to go the dermatologist and no other information, but I unfortunately can't go to a derm.

Thanks for any help!


----------



## kikikinzz (May 11, 2011)

Wow!  You're using ALOT of products to try and clear your skin.  There are a few things that my daughter uses (and swears by) when she gets cysts.

 First, as soon as you feel one coming on, take the Airborne Immunity tablets.  You can choose any flavor but she likes the grapefruit one. She'll take 4 the first day and usually within 24 hours, its gone.  I also make sure that I always have Apple Cider Vinegar in the house.  She uses it as a toner twice a day.  

Secondly, to treat your normal breakouts, I suggest an Oatmeal Acne Mask.  All you need is cooked oatmeal and about 15 minutes of your time.  Do this daily for the first week and then every other day until you achieve your desired results.  

Lastly, make sure you drink at least (8) 8 oz glasses of water each day.  This will flush the impurities from your body.

HTH


----------



## Andi (May 11, 2011)

I know you probably donÂ´t wanna hear this, but since you said you have been battling acne for years I doubt anything we suggest will get rid of all your problems. At best, they may help a bit. Of course, you very well could "grow out of" your acne at one point, or it could get worse or better on itÂ´s own. It sucks that you canÂ´t see a dermatologist! But to be honest, rather than wasting money on products that obviously donÂ´t work for you, why not save up for an appointment instead? What you could always do is try to get the products he/she prescribes from one of those online pharmacies from Canada, where they may be a lot cheaper, if money is an issue.

From looking at your routine, hereÂ´s something I notice. (Btw, I got the ingredient info on beautypedia.com, which you might wanna check out before buying any new product)

1.) youÂ´re not using a leave on product with salicylic acid, which will keep your pores clean &amp; unclogged, and may help prevent future breakouts. The cleanser youÂ´re using does contain glycolic &amp; salicylic acid, but itÂ´s not in contact with your skin long enough to have an effect. Also, it contains menthol, which a lot of acne skincare products do, and itÂ´s potentially irritating! (that may explain the flaky skin)

So you may wanna switch to a gentle foaming cleanser instead, which you should also use in the A.M., since oil probably builds up over night as well. Washing with just water in the morning is often not enough for people with oily skin and acne.

You should look into getting a leave on product with salicylic acid, one that does not contain alcohol, menthol, eucalyptus oil etc. A lot of acne products contain these things, so stay away! One product that fullfills these tasks is the Neutrogena Acne-Stress Control 3-in-1 moisturizing treatment. If you use a chemical exfoliant like salicylic acid (in a leave on form, not a facewash), you can skip the manual exfoliation with the baby brush, which is probably fine on your flaky areas, but I wouldnÂ´t manually exfoliate on your chin to not aggravate the breakouts any further.

2.) the moisturizer youÂ´re using contains alcohol as a 3rd ingredient on the list, not good (again, this may explain the flaky skin) Plus, it seems to come in a jar packaging, which you may wanna avoid since you have acne (dipping in your fingers will transfer bacteria into the jar). If you like the above mentioned Neutrogena product, this can be the only moisturizer you need (and it has the added bonus of the salicylic acid)

IÂ´m just wondering what the flesh-colored bumps on your chin are. Clogged pores maybe? They are not red enough to look like cystic pimples. See, this is what makes it hard to suggest things, we canÂ´t know for sure what your issues are (clogged pores/whiteheads/cystic pimples/blackheads). There is no "one fits all" kind of product for every kind of breakout. Hormonal, cystic breakouts for example canÂ´t be treated with OTC products, period!


----------



## aliana (May 11, 2011)

I agree with Andi, great post. But I think the problem could also be from inside, maybe food or lacking something. My skin is best when I take zinc and vit c pills and use a salicylic acid product that you leave on your skin (I use a toner). I rarely get cysts if I stick to that. I broke my routine 2 weeks ago and now I'm paying for it with lots of zits on my face :/


----------



## dcm91 (May 11, 2011)

Looking back at my post it seems like I've had a hard battle with acne. I don't though! I figured if I gave some back information it would help, but I guess not.

My skin is actually really good and clear. Except for the one cyst around my period, I really never break out. And none of my current products, which i've been using for months, have caused anything to go wrong with my skin. I cut out the Stridex and AHA lotion in December since they weren't helping or hurting. I started just rinsing with water in the morning because from experience I realized I didn't really need anything else in the morning.

  I'm really just trying to start fresh with my routine. Like I said i've used kits since I was about 12, mostly since my mom thought they'd be good ideas having everything together. I've only recently realized that it's really not worth it about a year ago, and tried to start my own thing.

I'm pretty sure the flesh colored bumps are clogged pores. I've heard that retinol creams could be good for unclogged pores, do you know of one? I wasn't sure what to look for with that since most retinols are targeted for anti-wrinkle.

Could you recommend a foaming cleanser? And a salicylic acid treatment (that's what the Strides pads were for, but like I said they dried my face out pretty bad)?


----------



## dcm91 (May 11, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Andi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I know you probably donÂ´t wanna hear this, but since you said you have been battling acne for years I doubt anything we suggest will get rid of all your problems. At best, they may help a bit. Of course, you very well could "grow out of" your acne at one point, or it could get worse or better on itÂ´s own. It sucks that you canÂ´t see a dermatologist! But to be honest, rather than wasting money on products that obviously donÂ´t work for you, why not save up for an appointment instead? What you could always do is try to get the products he/she prescribes from one of those online pharmacies from Canada, where they may be a lot cheaper, if money is an issue.
> 
> ...


 
Looking back at my post it seems like I've had a hard battle with acne. I don't though! I figured if I gave some back information it would help, but I guess not.

My skin is actually really good and pretty clear. Except for the one cyst around my period (I know those can't be treated with OTC, i've been experimenting with Aleve when I feel them coming on and it helps), I really never break out. And none of my current products, which i've been using for months, have caused anything to go wrong with my skin. I cut out the Stridex and AHA lotion in December since they weren't helping or hurting. I started just rinsing with water in the morning a few weeks ago because from experience I realized I didn't really need anything else in the morning.

 
I'm really just trying to start fresh with my routine. Like I said i've used kits since I was about 12, mostly since my mom thought they'd be good ideas having everything together. I've only recently realized that it's really not worth it about a year ago, and tried to start my own thing.

I'm pretty sure the flesh colored bumps are clogged pores. I've heard that retinol creams could be good for unclogged pores, do you know of one? I wasn't sure what to look for with that since most retinols are targeted for anti-wrinkle.

Could you recommend a foaming cleanser? And a salicylic acid treatment (that's what the Strides pads were for, but like I said they dried my face out pretty bad)?


----------

